# IASCA Show @ Paradyme Audio Oct. 10th -Cancelled



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I have been informed by management at my work that we have mandatory overtime at work due to a refinery shut down Monday-Sunday, so I cannot make the drive this weekend to Paradyme.

The next show will be regionals.

Sorry for any of you who are affected by this


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> I have been informed by management at my work that we have mandatory overtime at work due to a refinery shut down Monday-Sunday, so I cannot make the drive this weekend to Paradyme.
> 
> The next show will be regionals.
> 
> Sorry for any of you who are affected by this


Where do you work Todd?


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

@ a refinery in Carson.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

hit me up Todd....need to meet you at the refinery


----------

